

HTTP Caching Tutorial - flashingpumpkin
http://www.mnot.net/cache_docs/

======
flexd
This seems like a nice introduction guide to caching but it seems a bit dated.

It does not mention using varnish, memcache, redis or anything similar. And it
talks of CGI scripting being one of the most popular ways to generate content.

~~~
Terretta
Written in 1998. Go, ColdFusion!

But I've found a lot of current devs are missing some of the basics that folks
used to have to know so it doesn't hurt to talk about HTTP response headers
and the like every now and then.

~~~
jpdoctor
> _Written in 1998._

And I assume that we're seeing a cached version of the site, which is probably
the joke.

